# VIMANA V Twin



## kadora (Jan 11, 2014)

Hello All
Allow me to introduce my new four stroke engine Vimana .
Engine is machined from Aluminium castings .
Capacity              19.3 ccm
Version                glow plug
Compression ratio  9/1
Bore / Stroke        24.8 mm/20 mm
I have designed patterns but Al was molded in small foundry
here in Slovakia.
I have use Liners, pistons, piston rings and carb. from ASP FS 61 engine.
These spare parts are quite cheap.
I have decided to build this engine as glow because it does not need
sensors, CDI ignition, distributor and engine temperature is much cooler .
Of course next one will be Spark plugs.
Have a nice day
Kadora


----------



## kadora (Jan 11, 2014)

Short clip 

http://youtu.be/f-WqSjO9NJI 


0%


----------



## kuhncw (Jan 11, 2014)

Hi Kadora,

You have designed and built a very nice looking Vee Twin.  

Thanks for posting the photos.

Regards,

Chuck


----------



## barnesrickw (Jan 11, 2014)

Beautiful, and sound very nice.


----------



## vcutajar (Jan 13, 2014)

Nice work Kadora

Vince


----------



## ozzie46 (Jan 13, 2014)

WOW  Started on first flip! That's impressive. woohoo1
  Great looking engine.


  Ron


----------

